# Transmissions!!!!



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Boy I love my Fords, 3 Powerstrokes with 8' & 9' blades and 2-yard sanders but dam those automatics are junk!
We put 2 trany's in last year and 2 trany's already this year and my drivers have over 6 years of snow removal service experiance but we have a company locally that said 70% of there company's commercial business is from those a4od trany's (I now want to retrofit that Allison to my ford. This is our SMALLEST truck we run!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Brian,

Call Brian at Brians Truck shop He makes them indestructable

Greg


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

I priced a factory re-built one for my truck today, 5.8 w/a4od it was just under $2000 list, $1650 my cost I didn't think it was too bad considering a trans shop wanted $1300 to rebuild mine with "soft parts", and with a factory rebuild there is a good its going to work because they are all tested and come with some kind of warrenty.:waving:


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Vote #2 for BTS. 

If I remember correctly, he hasn't had a failure yet.... and there are some guys running some insane setups... propane, ect.


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Brian that sucks, I have a 2001 f-250 5.4 gas with as they call it an R100 tranny. In my opinion a E4OD warmed over. I was very reluctant to go automatic cause of there reputation of blowing up but the mechanic at the dealer said its totaly revamped. We'll see about that. I have 41,000 on it now and just had the tranny serviced yesterday. Fluid was clean and pink, pan was clean-no residue or spare parts in it. Even drained the converter. Hope this thing lasts. Good luck with your fix. What did the tranny do when it blew?


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Forgot to ask, how did you make out with your truck after they stole your light bar?:realmad:


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

As soon as weather is good, we will have the roof repaired and new lights. Insurance is a good thing!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dockboy _
> *Brian,
> 
> Call Brian at Brians Truck shop He makes them indestructable
> ...


Or Doug Lewis at Ford Performance Specialists Inc
Atlanta Georgia 770 949 7191

Same thing I hear, pretty much indestructable.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Which Tranny are you guys talking about ??? a4od ??? 

Do you mean AODE or E4OD ??? The E4OD is the heavy duty tranny that is in trucks up to the F550 ... The AODE is the older style one in the lighter trucks I believe ? Not absolutly sure on that .. But the E4od is the good one..... I never saw an A4OD ?? maybe type O ?? I got some rebuild prices of like $2500 bucks and up with a core charge on top !!! And some local shop said only a few hundred ??? Dont know about that one, the rebuild kit is like $700 bucks for the soft parts.. Anyway.....happy New Year...


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

It's the E4OD but even less reliable... slightly revamped and now called the 4R100 on the newer trucks. 

I have one in an '01 F450 that tows daily, have just over 10,000mi and the fluid is darker than it should be. As far as I'm concerned, it's WHEN and not IF it will go. 

As soon as I get the time and the $$ I will be sending it out to BTS for piece of mind.


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

FYI, E40D's do break.  

I broke mine ('95 F250, 460cid) on Christmas Day. Was piling snow ant the end of my drive and on my last push I felt something was wrong. When I backed up I was leaving a trail of fluid.:realmad: 

Got the truck parked and looked underneath and fluid was leaking between the torque converter and the tranny. Got the truck towed to the shop, but the truck still went forward and backwards!

Seems the fluid pump went. The shop also "read the codes" and saw an error from the tempature sensor that said the tranny had overheated. They are also concerned about the 1st gear clutch pack (I beleve that's what they said). So they are digging into it to see if there are any serious problems.

Just thought I would through in my findings.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

One of the many problems the E4OD and 4 R100 have is the triple disc lockup torque convertor.This is a very big problem for plow guys,by design the convertor wears out the 2 rearmost lockup discs the entire time your driving and the torque convertor is not locked,this is 99% of the miles plowing.This explains the dark fluid ,and why it needs to be changed a lot. OD is especially weak also.Bill Kondolay, http://www.dieseltrans.com can take them to new levels of performance.I installed their complete setup in my Dodge,which puts 500hp/1000ft lbs to the ground.My truck isnt a show queen,it works daily,tows,and plows all year long.I drove their PSd with their TC in it,and it pulled great,no loose slipping feeling the stock fluid coupling gives. Bill Kondolay say the Ford trans is a solid foundation,just needs a little help.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

biggest thing with any automatic is keeping them cool. i have a jasper e4od in my f-350 and it works great. i put a perma-cool tranny cooler that has an electric fan mounted to it. 

landscaper, are you running a tranny cooler? if not go buy the biggest you can fit in their.


----------

